# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  καλώδιο ethernet/ρευματος στη ταράτσα και πλαστικός σωλήνας

## azisi

έχω πάρει περίπου 12+ μέτρα καλωδίου ρευμάτος και δικτύου (utp cat5) και περίπου 10 μέτρα πλαστικό σωλήνα για να τα βάλω μέσα, ώστε να μην παιρνούν γυμνά από την πίσω μεριά της ταράτσας. Ε λοιπόν το προφανές δεν είναι τόσο προφανές! Πως περνάω τα καλώδια μέσα στην σωλήνα; Πρέπει να αγοράσω 10+ μέτρα ατσαλίνα; Είναι ακριβή αυτή;

----------


## Bernard

Ρίχνεις την σωλήνα να κρέμετε από την ταράτσα, και σπρώχνεις το καλώδιο με το χέρι.

Επειδή η σωλήνα θα είναι σε ευθεία, δεν θα έχεις πολλές αντιστάσεις, και όσο πιο πολύ καλώδιο βάζεις, τόσο θα σε βοηθάει το βάρος του.

----------


## azisi

θα πιάσει λες το κόλπο?, είναι αρκετά στενάχωρα και με τα δύο καλώδια μαζί...

----------


## dimkasta

Τί σωλήνα πήρες? Υδραυλικών σαν αυτούς στα καλοριφέρ ή αυτούς που περνάνε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι?

Τι προτείνετε?

----------


## Mihalis_Creta

Τι καλωδιο ρευματος αγορασες ? Neal 3x1 μηπως ? 
Σου προτεινω να παρεις σωληνα ηλεκτρολογικο Duraflex.
Οταν σε ρωτησει ο υπαλληλος του μαγαζιου τι διαμετρο τον θελεις
πεστου τον τυπο του καλωδιου ρευματος και το UTP που εχεις και θα 
σου δωσει το καταλληλο duraflex ετσι ωστε να χωρανε ανετα μεσα του
χωρις να ''κολυμπανε'' η να ειναι ''σφιγμενα''.  ::

----------


## jagon

Δύο κλασικοί τρόποι για να περάσουν καλώδια από σωλήνα:


1. Ένας σπρώχνει - οι υπόλοιποι κουνάνε (για παράδειγμα δεςεδώ).
Είναι πιο δύσκολο / κουραστικό από το 2, αλλά για 10 μέτρα (και αν δεν είναι τόσο στριμωχτά τα καλώδια) μπορεί να σου κάνει.

2. Πέταμα από την ταράτσα, όπως είπε ο Bernard.
Από ένα σημείο και μετά, το καλώδιο θα περνάει -σχεδόν- μόνο του.


Τώρα γενικά, πας σε ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό, και ζητάς σωλήνα σπιράλ, για προστασία, και θα σου πουν τα υπόλοιπα αυτοί. Νομίζω duraflex or so, είναι αυτός ο κλασικός γκρι σωλήνας, δες στη φωτογραφία dimkasta.
Ενδεικτική τιμή για εσωτερική διάμετρο 16 mm (1 ρεύμα + 1 UTP), 0,4e/m.

Εννοείται πως η προστασία δεν πρέπει να περιορίζεται μόνο σε ένα σπιράλ, υπάρχουν διάφορες παράμετροι που πρέπει να εξετάζονται για την ασφάλεια μιας εγκατάστασης.

----------


## pmet

Επειδη και εγω προσφατα περασα αρκετα μετρα UTP μεσα απο σπυραλ σωληνα , λιγο υγρο σαπουνι (δεν λουζουμε το σωληνα-καλωδιο) βοηθαει πολυ .

Μακης

----------


## azisi

θενξ για τις πληροφορίες. 




> Εννοείται πως η προστασία δεν πρέπει να περιορίζεται μόνο σε ένα σπιράλ, υπάρχουν διάφορες παράμετροι που πρέπει να εξετάζονται για την ασφάλεια μιας εγκατάστασης.


εδώ τι άλλο έχεις υπόψη σου;

----------


## azisi

είχα πάει σε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμο στους αμπελόκηπους κάπου, για να πάρω ηλεκτρολονικό κουτί και μια που ήμουν εκεί πήρα και ηλεκτρολογικό σπυροειδές σωλήνα για να βάλω μέσα το UTP. Εκ των υστέρων σκέφτηκα το καλώδιο ρεύματος(3.75) για βάλω ταρατσο-pc αλλά τελικά δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα, αφού έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές.

Αναγκάστηκα να κόψω τον 10μετρο σωλήνα σε 2 5μετρους για να περάσω μόνο το utp! Το αποκορύφωμα είναι ότι αφού τον έριξα από την ταράτσα λείπανε 3-4 μέτρα για να φτάσει στο μπαλκόνι μου. Απογοήτευση και χαμένη τουλάχιστον μια ώρα... αλλά εάν δεν πάθεις δεν θα μάθεις...

Στο διατάυτα, κουτιά, σωλήνες καλώδια (utp/ρεύματος), ατσαλίνες έχει κανένα Praktiker να τα πάρω τουλάχιστον πιο φτηνά;

----------


## costas43gr

Βρε παλικαρια Ουτε σαπουνια Ουτε προδερμ.
Παρε μια ατσαλινα πλαστικη, κοστιζει περιπου 2€ μαζι με φαπα τα 10 μετρα, τοσο την πηρα, και περασετα χωρις κοπο αρκει να ειναι ισια το σπιραλ.
Οι ατσαλινες υπαρχουν σε διαφορα μηκοι και τυπους.
Καλωδιο utp εχει περιπου 0.20 € το μετρο, σπιραλ εξωτερικης χρησης di-flex 0.25 € το μετρο,ρακορ για σωληνα στεγανο 0,52 € το κοματι μαζι με την ατσαλινα υπολογισε περιπου ποσο θα παει .(Ολα τα αγορασα απο μεγαλο μαγαζι με ηλεκτρολογικο εξοπλησμο).
Το πρακτικερ δεν εχει νομιζω utp αλλα ριξε μια ματια αν εισαι κοντα.

----------


## azisi

> Βρε παλικαρια Ουτε σαπουνια Ουτε προδερμ.
> Παρε μια ατσαλινα πλαστικη, κοστιζει περιπου 2€ μαζι με φαπα τα 10 μετρα, τοσο την πηρα, και περασετα χωρις κοπο αρκει να ειναι ισια το σπιραλ.
> Οι ατσαλινες υπαρχουν σε διαφορα μηκοι και τυπους.


ατσαλίνα πλαστική;;; οξύμωρο ακούγεται  :: 




> Καλωδιο utp εχει περιπου 0.20 € το μετρο, σπιραλ εξωτερικης χρησης di-flex 0.25 € το μετρο,ρακορ για σωληνα στεγανο 0,52 € το κοματι μαζι με την ατσαλινα υπολογισε περιπου ποσο θα παει .(Ολα τα αγορασα απο μεγαλο μαγαζι με ηλεκτρολογικο εξοπλησμο).


ρακόρ;;;




> Το πρακτικερ δεν εχει νομιζω utp αλλα ριξε μια ματια αν εισαι κοντα.


μάλλον θα κάνω μια δοκιμή

----------


## m0bius

Το καλώδιο του ρεύματος δεν θα δημιουργεί παρεμβολές στο CAT5? Εφόσον προφανώς θα ανεβάζεις 220V;

----------


## aangelis

> Το καλώδιο του ρεύματος δεν θα δημιουργεί παρεμβολές στο CAT5? Εφόσον προφανώς θα ανεβάζεις 220V;


Εαν είναι απλό udp cat5 και όχι κανένα ftp δεν θα παίξει ρεύμα 220V AC και το cat5. Καλύτερα να περαστούν σε ξεχωριστά σπιράλ και μάλιστα όχι κοντά το ένα στο άλλο και παράλληλα.

----------


## azisi

> Εαν είναι απλό udp cat5 και όχι κανένα ftp δεν θα παίξει ρεύμα 220V AC και το cat5. Καλύτερα να περαστούν σε ξεχωριστά σπιράλ και μάλιστα όχι κοντά το ένα στο άλλο και παράλληλα.


θα συμφωνήσω σε αυτό, για αυτό σε μεγάλες εγκατάστασεις δημιουργούν δύο οδεύσεις, μια για υψηλά και μια για χαμηλά ρεύματα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως ένα ταρατσοπισί πόσο ρεύμα να τραβάει πια, ώστε να προκάλεσει παρεμβολές στο δίκτυο;
Εσείς που έχετε ταρατσοπισί έχετε ένα ή δύο κανάλια;

----------


## Philip

Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση όπου έχω δύο P.C. στην ταράτσα όλα τα καλώδια ένα 220 και τρία utp που ανεβαίνουν από το ισόγειο στον τέταρτο είναι μέσα σε μια spiral σωλήνα εδώ και 1 χρόνο και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## Belibem

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι είναι 220V αλλά ότι είναι εναλλασόμενο, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργήται επαγωγικά πεδίο που επιρεάζει το σήμα στο διπλανό UTP. Μια λύση είναι να βαλει κανείς FTP *αλλά* θα πρέπει να είναι καλά γειωμένο και απο τις δύο άκρες αλλιώς θα είναι σαν μεγάλη κεραία και γενικά τρεισχειρότερο. Αλλιώς τουλάχιστο 30cm απόσταση μεταξύ των δύο οδεύσεων

Συνήθως το πρόβλημα φαίνεται στα 100Mbps

----------


## aangelis

> Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση όπου έχω δύο P.C. στην ταράτσα όλα τα καλώδια ένα 220 και τρία utp που ανεβαίνουν από το ισόγειο στον τέταρτο είναι μέσα σε μια spiral σωλήνα εδώ και 1 χρόνο και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα


Στην εγκατάσταση του αδελφού μου δεν έπαιζε το udp καθόλου!
Οταν τα απομάκρυνε μεταξύ τους έπαιξε. Ειναι να μην σου κάτσει..

Εχει σημασία όμως το καλώδιο. Εχω ftp μαζί με ρεύμα και δεν είχε
ποτέ πρόβλημα.. αλλα το ftp (cat6) έχει θωρακιση ανα ζεύγος και σε όλα τα
ζεύγη μαζί. Είναι πιο χοντρό από το καλώδιο ρεύματος..

----------


## blizardbill

> Ε λοιπόν το προφανές δεν είναι τόσο προφανές! Πως περνάω τα καλώδια μέσα στην σωλήνα; Πρέπει να αγοράσω 10+ μέτρα ατσαλίνα; Είναι ακριβή αυτή;


Δοκίμασες να περάσεις πρώτα ένα σπάγκο, στον οποίο να έχεις κολλήσει (με logo) κάτι μικρό και βαρύ στην άκρη για να κατεβαίνει με λίγο κούνημα?
Αν περάσει, κάνεις κάποια μαγκιά και το ενώνεις ωραία με το καλώδιο, για να το τραβήξεις μετά .

----------


## aangelis

> Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση όπου έχω δύο P.C. στην ταράτσα όλα τα καλώδια ένα 220 και τρία utp που ανεβαίνουν από το ισόγειο στον τέταρτο είναι μέσα σε μια spiral σωλήνα εδώ και 1 χρόνο και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα


Τσεκαρες μήπως σου εμφανίζει errors στο ethernet interface;

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Philip_633
> 
> Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση όπου έχω δύο P.C. στην ταράτσα όλα τα καλώδια ένα 220 και τρία utp που ανεβαίνουν από το ισόγειο στον τέταρτο είναι μέσα σε μια spiral σωλήνα εδώ και 1 χρόνο και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα
> 
> 
> Τσεκαρες μήπως σου εμφανίζει errors στο ethernet interface;


Όταν είχα κάνει την εγκατάσταση είχα κάνει αρκετές δοκιμές και μάλιστα με 45 μετρά το ένα και γύρο στα 60 το άλλο είχα 9 MBytes transfer αλλά έχω βέβαια cat6 καλώδιο πολύ καλής ποιότητας έχει μέσα και θωράκιση.

----------


## JS

> Συνήθως το πρόβλημα φαίνεται στα 100Mbps


Μπααα...είναι να μην σε γουστάρει ο Murphy απλά  :: 
Εγώ παίζω απο την πρώτη μέρα (παλιάααααααααααα) με 30-40μ UtpCat6 και 220V στο ίδιο σπιράλ στριμωχτά στριμωχτά και χτυπάω 80άρια ένεκεν realtek chipset  ::

----------


## Belibem

Ρε παιδιά είναι προφανές ότι μιλάω για το απλό, κλασικό, cat5, 0.25E/μ utp!  ::  
utp=Unshielded Twisted Pair 
Αν μιλάμε για ftp το οποίο είναι shielded προφανώς και θα παίζει ακόμα και αν περνάει κολλητά με το εναλλασόμενο ρεύμα

----------


## jabarlee

μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως επιτυγχάνεται η γείωση με το ftp ?

π.χ. dlink στη μια άκρη, pc/switch στην άλλη

----------


## Acinonyx

Με ειδικά μεταλλικά RJ-45..

----------


## dimkasta

Ξέρει κανείς αν παίζει με απευθείας γείωση στη γείωση του σπιτιού?

----------


## SoT

Καλημέρα ..
Επαναφορά στο θέμα 3 χρόνια μετά . κατέβασα κι εγώ στο εξοχικό μου 2 UTP από τον τέταρτο στην αποθήκη/εργαστήριο στο ισόγειο περίπου 20 μέτρα και φυσικά δε κατεβάζει δεδομένα με τίποτα.. αν και αλλάζοντας κάρτες δικτύου με κάποια έκανε κάποιο σύνδεση αλλά έπεφτε συνέχεια.
Σκέφτηκα μήπως με κάποιο switchακι μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι , γιατί το να αλλάξω καλώδια είναι "μανίκι" .
Το επιτρεπτό όριο στο UTP μαζί με 220 είναι περίπου 12 μέτρα.
Μήπως το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας έτσι ?

----------


## me00966

Αν έκανες εσύ το καλώδιο, έλεγξε ότι είναι με την σωστή σειρά τα ζεύγη, όπως στην φώτο! ;Εγώ στέλνω μόνο ένα καλώδιο UTP 30 μέτρων (χωρίς προστατευτικό κάλυμα) από το οποίο περνάνε και 12V, από ισχυρό τροφοδοτικό δικής μου κατασκευής και επινοήσεως, για να καλύψει και τις απώλιες του καλωδίου.

Τα 12V είναι στο καφέ ζεύγος και στο μπλε το κοινο - γείωση.

[attachment=0:1pnz6t0f]cable_utp_clip_image002.gif[/attachment:1pnz6t0f]

----------


## sv1bds

Αν έχεις βάλει θωρακισμένο καλώδιο (για έχεις απομόνωση απο τα 220) τότε πρέπει να γειώσεις ΜΟΝΟ το ένα άκρο
(αλλιώς έχεις σίγουρο οτι θα γίνει βρόγχος γείωσης). Το ίδιο έχει συμβει και σε μένα σε παρόμοια εγκατάσταση και
μόνο οταν γείωνα ΜΟΝΟ το ένα άκρο έπαιζε. Αν έχεις αθωράκιστο δεν έχω να σου προτείνω κάτι.
Ολα αυτα με την προυπόθεση οτι τα έχεις βάλει σωστά τα ζευγάρια .......

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## kostas007

δοκιμασε να δεσεις λιγο σπαγκο στην ακρη του καλωδιου και να βαλεις ενα μικρο βαριδι στην αλλη ακρη και να το ριξεις στο σωληνα!

----------


## septic

- σπιραλ σωληνα φτηνιαρικο 10 μετρα, σαν αυτο που εχει το πλυντηριο ρουχων.
- διατηρεις το σωληνα ασαλιοτο.... εγω δεν χρησημοποιω λιπαντικα....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
- τον πεταξα απο την ταρατσα, εκανα τον σταυρο μου, και εσπρωξα ρευμα και utp στο εσωτερικο..

ε μετα απο λιγο εχεις και την βαρυτητα με το μερος σου.. και τα βλεπεις να πεταγονται απο την αλλη μερια..

πιο πολυ ανησυχουσα για το πως να περασω utp και ρευμα απο τον αεραγωγο μεχρι το παταρι..(5 οροφη απο ταρατσα στον δευτερο, ~18 μετρα) οπου και εβαλα ενα κατσαβιδι βαρύ στην ακρη των 2 καλωδιων τα ενωσα ολα με κολλητικη ταινια και τα εδωσα δρομο στον αεραγωγο...

και στον αεραγωγο ασαλιοτο...  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

ο τυπος του σωληνα φαινεται λιγο στις φωτο που εχο στο σιτε απο την ταρατσα....

----------


## θανάσης

Στον κόμβο 233 του ewn χρησιμοποιήσαμε αρκετά μέτρα πλαστικής σωλήνας για τα 220V, αλλά και για τα Ethernet ξεχωριστά. H σωλήνα που έφερε ο Βασίλης (Pit) είχε μέσα ένα σύρμα για το τράβηγμα τον καλωδίων. Υπάρχει στο εμπόριο και αυτός ο τύπος με ατσαλίνα τοποθετημένη έτοιμη μέσα στη σωλήνα.  ::

----------

